# Lake Metigoshe



## WalleyeHunter (May 29, 2007)

Well I am making our annual trip to North Dakota in a few weeks and I was wondering if anyone could give mr some insight on the walleyes in Lake Metigoshe. I have been going up there since I was 6 and still have not been able to pattern anything. It is hard to pattern anything in 5 days a year. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Mark

[email protected]


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

If it ever quits raining I'm going up there. I fished there last year and quite a few times this past winter. I have yet to catch any eyes. Caught a few bluegills,northerns and lots of small perch and bullheads. If I can make it out this week I'll post a report. You might want to give Joe a call @four seasons resort. 701-263-4373.


----------



## WalleyeHunter (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Rick! Any reports would be great. My grandfather has a cabin on the lake. We have caught a few walleyes over the years but no more than 1 or 2 a year. I see they stocked quite a few of them in there over the years. I even here locals talking about catching many, but don't know where. It is always a fluke when you catch one. Like my daughter catching a 18"er off the dock last year. Where are you from by the way. My grandfather lives in Towner.

Thanks, Mark


----------

